# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Pour ou contre la Taxe Carbone ?

## Louis Griffont

Bonjour  toutes et tous,

A l'heure ou tout devient coloware, on nous parle de "Taxe Carbone" et on nous la prsente comme tant *la* solution au problme cologique franais.

En plus, c'est M. Hulot (non pas celui qui part en vacances, mais le prsentateur de USHUAA) qui l'a propos, alors videmment...  ::ccool:: 

Bref, votre avis !

----------


## chaplin

Dans un contexte de restructuration d'entreprise, des salaris dnonaient la dpense de 40 000  d'cotaxe qui correspondait  des modles de voitures de haut standing.

Si une entreprise juge sur sa viabilit financire et donc sa capacit  faire du profit peut payer des taxes carbones, en quoi respectera-t-elle ses devoirs en terme de respect de l'environnement ?

Chaque fois qu'on part sur des idaux pour refaire une socit, on constate des drives au fil des annes  ::calim2:: .

----------


## Marco46

Parce qu'avec une taxe carbone (qui augmente constamment petit  petit), rduire ses missions c'est rduire ses couts. 

Donc ...

Chuis pour, c'est la seule solution.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Ha ? Et comment tu rduis tes cots ? Tu ne te chauffes plus ? Tu t'claires  la bougie ? Tu vas au boulot en vlo ?

Tant mieux pour toi si tu le peux ! 

La taxe Carbone va permettre de slectionner par le porte monnaie ceux qui auront le droit de polluer, les autres devront se dbrouiller ! C'est une nouvelle discrimination sociale et conomique !

----------


## Furikawari

> Ha ? Et comment tu rduis tes cots ? Tu ne te chauffes plus ? Tu t'claires  la bougie ? Tu vas au boulot en vlo ?
> 
> Tant mieux pour toi si tu le peux ! 
> 
> La taxe Carbone va permettre de slectionner par le porte monnaie ceux qui auront le droit de polluer, les autres devront se dbrouiller ! C'est une nouvelle discrimination sociale et conomique !


Pas mieux : encore une fois, si tu as du fric tout est permis, sinon tu fermes ta g**** et tu marches.

PS : il suffit de voir ce qu'ils ont fait de la bourse aux permis de polluer (j'ai oubli le terme exact mais je suppose que vous voyez de quoi je parle  ::aie:: ).

----------


## Lyche

Quand je regarde ce qu'il se passe  mon travail, je me dis qu'il est possible pour une entreprise de baisser un minimum ses consommations. Je ne travail pas dans une entreprise "polluante" puisque je suis dans le secteur bancaire, par contre, je vois tous les jours des gaspillages normes.

- Des milliers de feuilles imprimes par jours alors que la moiti pourrait suffire, ou au pire, imprimer recto verso.
- Quand quelqu'un va au toilette, il ressort, et ho, bizarre, les toilettes sont encore allums..  ::koi::  je me demande si ils font pareil chez eux
- Les PC doivent rester allumer pour des raisons de mise  jour massive des PC de l'entreprise, mais, les crans pourraient tre teints, les souris dbranches, les imprimantes coupes, tout ce qui n'est pas utile en gros.

Quand je marche dans la rue, que je vois les vannes d'eau grandes ouvertes pour "nettoyer" les rues, a me dbecte, tous les jours j'entend "il y aura des problmes d'eau" et je vois encore des agents de ville avec les clfs des vannes et laissent partir des centaines de litres d'eau...

Franchement, avant de parler de taxe carbone, qui pour moi est un "droit  la pollution" il y aurait des dizaines et des dizaines de choses  faire au niveau des employs des entreprises, qui n'ont pas plus de respect de ce qu'il y a autour d'eux qu'un chat n'a de respect pour le cadavre d'une souris...

----------


## Marco46

Faudrait tre clair sur les enjeux.

L'enjeu d'une taxe carbone n'est pas uniquement de grer la pollution mais surtout de rquilibrer le prix de l'nergie qui ne correspond pas  la ralit.

Jamais dans le systme conomique contemporain, le prix du capital "ressources terrestres" n'est pris en compte. Les ressources que nous puisons dans le sol sont gratuites. Ce qu'on paye, c'est le salaire des gens qui travaille mais jamais nous ne payons quoi que ce soit  la terre. Or ce stock de ressource est *fini*. L'conomie de march considre les ressources comme infinie. En d'autres termes, notre systme conomique devient invalide. Nous nous heurtons aux limites physiques du monde. C'est un changement de paradigme.

Pour le ptrole, nous sommes peut-tre dj au maximum de production, si tel n'est pas le cas c'est pour les 10/15 annes  venir et nous n'avons rien de valable pour remplacer cette nergie. 

La consquence ? Si nous n'intgrons pas dans le prix conomique cette notion qui actuellement n'existe pas, le systme conomique va exploser ds que le prix rel de l'nergie va commencer  remonter, c'est  dire, lorsque la quantit de ressources disponible par tte de pipe va dcroitre. Pour certaines ressources nous sommes trs trs proche de cette situation et pour certaines ressources comme le ptrole les consquences seront catastrophique parce qu'elles sont au centre de l'activit conomique.

Tant que la guerre des ressources est rgule par les prix, le monde vit dans une paix relative. Mais ds que les prix ne permettront plus de rguler les relations internationales, nous plongerons dans la 3me guerre mondiale. Tout simplement. 

Voil le vritable enjeux de la taxe carbone, prserver une paix relative. 

La lutte contre le changement climatique ne vient qu'aprs (chronologiquement et logiquement).

----------


## Invit

Cette taxe a compltement t dtourne de son objectif initial.
Dj, le gouvernement a dit qu'ils allaient faire attention  ce qu'elle ne porte pas atteinte  la comptitivit des entreprises. Comprendre : exonrations en perspective.

Ensuite faire une taxe sur un produit polluant pour inciter les gens  acheter un produit moins polluant, comme le bonus/malus, ok, pourquoi pas.

Mais l, c'est mettre des taxes sur le gaz, 7 centimes sur le litre d'essences... c'est quoi le produit moins polluant que je met  la place de l'essence alors ? On a trouv un substitut au ptrole et je ne serais pas au courant ?
Ils esprent qu'on va refaire toute notre installation de chauffage pour pas payer la taxe ? Et pour mettre quoi ? T'es au gaz, tu passes au fioul, ou inversement, a taxe pareil. Le chauffage lectrique, mme pas en rve.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Faudrait tre clair sur les enjeux.
> 
> L'enjeu d'une taxe carbone n'est pas uniquement de grer la pollution mais surtout de rquilibrer le prix de l'nergie qui ne correspond pas  la ralit.
> 
> Jamais dans le systme conomique contemporain, le prix du capital "ressources terrestres" n'est pris en compte. Les ressources que nous puisons dans le sol sont gratuites. Ce qu'on paye, c'est le salaire des gens qui travaille mais jamais nous ne payons quoi que ce soit  la terre. Or ce stock de ressource est *fini*. L'conomie de march considre les ressources comme infinie. En d'autres termes, notre systme conomique devient invalide. Nous nous heurtons aux limites physiques du monde. C'est un changement de paradigme.
> 
> Pour le ptrole, nous sommes peut-tre dj au maximum de production, si tel n'est pas le cas c'est pour les 10/15 annes  venir et nous n'avons rien de valable pour remplacer cette nergie. 
> 
> La consquence ? Si nous n'intgrons pas dans le prix conomique cette notion qui actuellement n'existe pas, le systme conomique va exploser ds que le prix rel de l'nergie va commencer  remonter, c'est  dire, lorsque la quantit de ressources disponible par tte de pipe va dcroitre. Pour certaines ressources nous sommes trs trs proche de cette situation et pour certaines ressources comme le ptrole les consquences seront catastrophique parce qu'elles sont au centre de l'activit conomique.
> ...


Tu dis des choses totalement justes dans ce post, mais hlas d'autres qui, pour ma part, n'ont pas grand chose  voir !  ::aie:: 

Alors, soit je suis particulirement con (c'est tout  fait possible) soit y a un gros (mais alors vraiment gros) dtail qui m'chappe.

Je m'explique. Je suis tout  fait d'accord que les ressources terrestres et le ptrole en particulier ne sont infinies. Je suis d'accord que lorsque ces stocks seront puiss a foutra le bazar, pourquoi pas la 4me Guerre Mondiale (d'ici l je pense que nous aurons eu la 3me  ::calim2:: ).
Mais l o je bloque, c'est en quoi faire payer une taxe carbone  60 millions de franais va rsoudre un problme mondial ! D'autant, que du ptrole nous on en n'a pas ! (Dans les annes 70 on avait des ides, mais je crois que cette ressource est dj puise  ::mouarf:: )

La taxe carbone n'est qu'un moyen de l'tat de renflouer son dficit creus par les banques,  mon avis !
Et je continue  penser qu'une taxe carbone fera l'effet inverse, c'est  dire de donner au gens le droit de polluer !

----------


## Marco46

> Je suis tout  fait d'accord que les ressources terrestres et le ptrole en particulier ne sont infinies. Je suis d'accord que lorsque ces stocks seront puiss a foutra le bazar, pourquoi pas la 4me Guerre Mondiale (d'ici l je pense que nous aurons eu la 3me ).


Les problmes avec l'nergie c'est pas pour dans 50 ans. C'est pour tout de suite et maintenant. Les problmes ne surviennent pas quand la totalit du stock est puise, mais quand on a extrait la moiti du stock !
Parce qu'une conomie librale doit croitre. Si elle ne croit pas, c'est une rcession. Or, l'nergie permet la croissance, pas d'nergie, pas de croissance, moins d'nergie, moins de croissance, pas assez d'nergie, pas de croissance.

Voil LE premier problme  traiter sur la route du futur.




> Alors, soit je suis particulirement con (c'est tout  fait possible) soit y a un gros (mais alors vraiment gros) dtail qui m'chappe.


Ce changement est absolument inluctable, sauf  dcouvrir une nergie encore plus facile  utiliser et abondante que le ptrole et que l'on peut injecter dans les parcs automobiles, maritimes et ariens en un rien de temps. On ne peut pas y chapper, donc il y a 2 manires d'aborder la chose :

Soit nous anticipons volontairement ce changement en montant le prix de l'nergie par la fiscalit petit  petit. Et donc le systme conomique va lentement s'adapter et lorsque le changement physique viendra nous serons mieux prparer.

Soit nous ne faisons rien et l le choc sera total.

Voil la raison, la vritable raison de la taxe carbone.




> La taxe carbone n'est qu'un moyen de l'tat de renflouer son dficit creus par les banques,  mon avis !


C'est une ide d'intellectuels applique par des Politiques. La taxe carbone propose par le gouvernement je ne pense pas qu'il faille en attendre grand chose. Mais l'ide de fond propose par Jancovici entre autre est visiblement la bonne.

Je pense que dans l'intention des politiques ta vision est juste, mais c'est pourtant ce qu'il faudrait faire  plus large chelle.




> ais l o je bloque, c'est en quoi faire payer une taxe carbone  60 millions de franais va rsoudre un problme mondial ! D'autant, que du ptrole nous on en n'a pas ! (Dans les annes 70 on avait des ides, mais je crois que cette ressource est dj puise )


Du ptrole on en consomme beaucoup. Mme si par rapport  d'autres pays riche on est parmi ceux qui en consomme le moins. Ceci dit, il faut bien que certains commencent par engager la marche. Pourquoi pas la France.





> Mais l, c'est mettre des taxes sur le gaz, 7 centimes sur le litre d'essences... c'est quoi le produit moins polluant que je met  la place de l'essence alors ? On a trouv un substitut au ptrole et je ne serais pas au courant ?


C'est pour t'insiter  moins consommer. Quand le baril est mont  150$ on a constat une baisse de la consommation de produits ptrolier. C'est bien qu'il existe un gisement d'conomies  raliser non ?

----------


## Invit

> Et je continue  penser qu'une taxe carbone fera l'effet inverse, c'est  dire de donner au gens le droit de polluer !


Effectivement. Si on fait un parallle avec le piratage, beaucoup sont persuads que parqu'ils paient une taxe sur les supports vierges, ils ont le droit de pirater.

Combien de fois a-t-on entendu l'argument suprme qui met fin  toute rflexion "Hho, je paie mes impts!".

----------


## chaplin

Extrait du figaro:



> Selon les promoteurs du projet, la taxe carbone ne devrait toutefois pas avoir d'impact sur le pouvoir d'achat, puisqu'elle consisterait  un dplacement de la fiscalit du travail vers l'nergie. Mercredi, la ministre des Finances Christine Lagarde a d'ailleurs raffirm que l'instauration de cette nouvelle taxe entranera automatiquement une diminution d'un autre prlvement.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Extrait du figaro:


Ca c'est ce que j'appelle un message politico-politique, c'est--dire que je dis un truc qui ne sera pas ou peu vrifiable, pour faire passer la pilule, qui, avec l'aide de TF1, va passer comme une lettre  la poste !

Ne soyons pas dupe ! Cette taxe carbone, c'est un impt de plus, point barre !

Et si les (je dis bienle*s*) gouvernements voulaient rduire notre utilisation d'nergie fossile, il y a longtemps qu'on roulerait avec des voitures non-polluantes, et que l'lectricit serait produite par des nergies renouvelables. Seulement, voila ! Pour cela il faut avoir la volont de froisser les lobbys du ptrole et du nuclaire, et l, c'est autre chose que de taxer les particuliers ! (surtout que comme c'est l'autre neuneu d'Ushuaa qui le propose, ces glandus dcrbrs de TF1nophiles ne pourront qu'applaudir des deux mains !)

Pour ce qui est du rapport : Taxe Carbone >> Augmentation du prix (OK) >> baisse de la conso ! Je ne vois pas comment remplacer au quotidien le gaz pour se chauffer, le carburant pour se vhiculer (aller au travail) et l'lectricit pour vivre dans le monde d'aujourd'hui !

Merci de me donner les solutions, je les attends depuis 30 ans !  ::ccool::

----------


## Captain_JS

Comme toujours on demande au citoyen de payer pour que la plante aille mieux, mais quid des entreprises et des politiciens ?
Est-ce que les chauffeurs des ministres roulent moins vite pour moins polluer ? est-ce qu'ils font moins d'aller - retour inutiles avec leurs vhicules ?

Quand les heures d't et d'hiver ont t instaures c'tait dj en pensant aux entreprises pour qu'elles dpensent moins, mais du coup c'est le citoyen qui dpense plus ... et l on demande encore au citoyen de panser les plaies de la plante.

Pourquoi les socits de yaourts mettent du carton entre les yaourts ? pourquoi est-ce qu'on trouve 4 cachetons de mdoc l o on pourrait en mettre 20 ?
Comme toujours on va vite avec des grandes ides et on se retrouve avec des ampoules plus colos sans aucune tude sur leurs impacts (qui a dit qu'on revenait au mercure avec elles ?)

----------


## chaplin

Il serait question de mettre en vigueur cette taxe en 2011, pas avant.

2 ans, c'est long !!!

----------


## Louis Griffont

Non, c'est court, et c'est idiot !

Si au moins on mettait  profit ces deux ans pour penser autrement l'cologie que de la penser conomique !

On raisonne sur les fonds et non sur le fond  !  :8-): 

Si on veut vraiment faire pression, faisons payer cette taxe carbone sur nos importation en provenance des pays les plus pollueurs ! La Chine, l'Inde, les USA etc... L ce serait, bon pour nos entreprises, et aurait un vrai impact sur les pollueurs. En plus a refait un brin rflchir les entreprises qui dlocalisent vers ses pays ou le droit de polluer est moins cher !

----------


## Marco46

> Non, c'est court, et c'est idiot !
> 
> Si au moins on mettait  profit ces deux ans pour penser autrement l'cologie que de la penser conomique !
> 
> On raisonne sur les fonds et non sur le fond  ! 
> 
> Si on veut vraiment faire pression, faisons payer cette taxe carbone sur nos importation en provenance des pays les plus pollueurs ! La Chine, l'Inde, les USA etc... L ce serait, bon pour nos entreprises, et aurait un vrai impact sur les pollueurs. En plus a refait un brin rflchir les entreprises qui dlocalisent vers ses pays ou le droit de polluer est moins cher !


C'est du protectionnisme. In-envisageable pour nos dirigeants qui sont tous plus ou moins libraux.

Il est vident qu'une telle taxe ne peut tre efficace que mondialement. A l'chelle de la France c'est pour se donner bonne conscience (ce qui ne rgle pas le problme pour autant  ::aie:: ) mais il faut bien que quelqu'un commence  agir.

----------


## chaplin

Extrait de Mariane:



> Il y a un hic : toute tentative de taxer les produits imports en provenance de pays lointains (qui consomment normment dnergie rien que pour arriver jusqu nous) ou qui ne respectent aucune norme environnementale, se heurtent  un  dtail  (au sens lepenien du terme) : cest tout bonnement impossible !
> 
> En effet nos diffrents gouvernants ont tous valid les accords ultralibraux du GATT, puis de lOMC, qui interdisent formellement ce genre de discrimination, rebaptise  protectionnisme

----------


## Rami

Quand on voit que REACH* est en cour d'implementation avec comme regle : "no data = no market", ca me laisse penser qu'il y a des marges de manoeuvres entre le tout liberal et le protectionnisme pur et dur... 

la taxe carbonne n'est certes pas LA solution, mais par contre ca peut etre un point de dpart "immediat" qui peut recueillir relativement facilement une adhesion large et (j'espere) crer des phenomnes de prise de conscience et d'entrainement...

----------


## chaplin

Pour les produits phytosanitaire en agriculture, il y a dj une taxe "cologique" calcule en fonction de la toxicit des ingrdients qui composent le produit.

Le problme, c'est que les agriculteurs ne changeront pas forcment de produit, mme s'il faut payer plus cher, car s'il n'existe qu'un seul produit rellement efficace, mais trs toxique, ils y mettront le prix. Il y a avait un reportage sur Envoy Spcial me semble-t-il qui traitait du problme de la viticulture.

Ca me rappelle les gnriques avec la Scurit Sociale pour faire des conomies. Trouver des moyens pour dissuader les consommateurs d'utiliser tel ou tel produit au profit d'un moins cher, ici d'un moins polluant.

EDIT: Voici le reportage, c'est pas tout  fait ce que je pensais, mais il y a cependant le risque de la fraude comme au temps des incorruptibles et Al Capone  :;): . Il faudrait aussi avoir une police environnementale.

Autre contradiction, on remplace les herbicides par du desherbage thermique, que faut-il faire, appliquer une taxe carbone dans ce cas de figure ou non ?

----------


## nicorama

Le droit  polluer selon le porte-monnaie existe. Une BM, une Chrysler pollue plus qu'une Daewoo Matiz, mme vieille.
En l'occurence, *on n'a pas le temps de changer les mentalits* et les reflexes - et a vaut pour moi aussi. Taxer, plutt fort, a fonctionnera pour rduire les missions de CO2, et enclencher un cycle d'conomies qui compensera (en partie) cette taxe.

Parce que payer 30% de son produit pour le packaging, ca va bien deux minutes...

----------


## ymoreau

Je ne connais pas les dtails de cette taxe et je vois que les avis sont trs divergents sur le sujet. Pour ma part j'aurais tendance  dire que le seul l'aspect conomique pourra avoir un impact rel sur les entreprises et que donc cette taxe est plutt une bonne ide, qui pourra peut tre motiver les patrons  changer leurs fonctionnement vers quelque chose de plus cologique.

Je comprends bien en quoi cette taxe pourrait ne pas tre efficace, mais pourquoi tre contre ? Je veux dire au mieux cela a un effet positif, et au pire a ne change rien, en quoi cette taxe pourrait apporter quelque chose de pire que l'actuel ?

----------


## Louis Griffont

Seulement cette taxe n'est pas rserve aux entreprise, bien au contraire d'ailleurs, si ce que j'ai entendu sur RTL s'avre exact au final...

Cette sera paye par tous ! Et sera donc des plus ingalitaires ! En effet, elle n'aura pas le mme impact selon que l'on est smicard, rmiste ou cadre suprieur !

D'aprs les estimations, elle pourrait coter en moyenne 300/an aux mnages ! Cette somme peut paratre drisoire, mais en fait elle ne le sera pas pour tous le monde ! Un taxe est par dfinition injuste !

Ensuite, d'aprs ce que disait un journaliste de RTL, une partie de la somme rcolte pourrait tre reverse aux collectivits pour palier  la suppression de la taxe professionnelle ! Donc, indirectement, ce sont les entreprises qui en bnficieront !

----------


## atm0sfe4r

> Je ne connais pas les dtails de cette taxe et je vois que les avis sont trs divergents sur le sujet. Pour ma part j'aurais tendance  dire que le seul l'aspect conomique pourra avoir un impact rel sur les entreprises et que donc cette taxe est plutt une bonne ide, qui pourra peut tre motiver les patrons  changer leurs fonctionnement vers quelque chose de plus cologique.


Cela semble une bonne ide, mais comme l'a signal Louis Griffont  plusieurs reprises, les entreprises qui ont des sous paieront la taxe sans changer leurs habitudes, et les entreprises moins fortunes seront obliges de diminuer leurs cots, mais comment ? En gros cela va renforcer les ingalits des richesses ( mon avis).




> Je comprends bien en quoi cette taxe pourrait ne pas tre efficace, mais pourquoi tre contre ? Je veux dire au mieux cela a un effet positif, et au pire a ne change rien, en quoi cette taxe pourrait apporter quelque chose de pire que l'actuel ?


De pire? Et bien par exemple l'augmentation de ta facture EDF (alors qu'ils ont dj et encore augment), du prix de l'essence  la pompe, du prix du gaz (pareil que l'lectricit) , etc...
Et, de mme que pour les entreprises, il y a un fort risque de renforcement des ingalits des richesses.

----------


## ymoreau

Vu comme a c'est vrai que a risque de pnaliser beaucoup de monde non concern (enfin bien sr on est tous concern, mais on a pas tous le pouvoir de changer les choses). Mais alors ce n'est pas principe de la taxe en soi qui est mauvais c'est plutt son application, elle devrait tre quasi nulle pour les faibles consommations et exponentielle pour les industries.

----------


## Olivier.p

> Seulement cette taxe n'est pas rserve aux entreprise, bien au contraire d'ailleurs, si ce que j'ai entendu sur RTL s'avre exact au final...
> 
> Cette sera paye par tous ! Et sera donc des plus ingalitaires ! En effet, elle n'aura pas le mme impact selon que l'on est smicard, rmiste ou cadre suprieur !
> 
> D'aprs les estimations, elle pourrait coter en moyenne 300/an aux mnages ! Cette somme peut paratre drisoire, mais en fait elle ne le sera pas pour tous le monde ! Un taxe est par dfinition injuste !
> 
> Ensuite, d'aprs ce que disait un journaliste de RTL, une partie de la somme rcolte pourrait tre reverse aux collectivits pour palier  la suppression de la taxe professionnelle ! Donc, indirectement, ce sont les entreprises qui en bnficieront !


+1 J'ai entendu je ne sais o, que les plus gros payeurs de cette taxe seront, au final, la masse des particuliers. En particulier ceux qui travaillent avec leur vhicule (au moins a va pousser  acheter des engins polluant faiblement).

Ce que je rejette dans cette taxe c'est qu'accder  l'cologie cote plus cher que de polluer, que certaines personnes souhaiteraient y passer mais n'ont pas les moyens, et l on leur enlve le peu d'espoir d'y arriver. Je me trompe ?

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Ce que je rejette dans cette taxe c'est qu'accder  l'cologie cote plus cher que de polluer, que certaines personnes souhaiteraient y passer mais n'ont pas les moyens, et l on leur enlve le peu d'espoir d'y arriver. Je me trompe ?


Je ne crois pas, en effet !
Ce qui m'nerve dans cette histoire c'est que l'on va nous faire payer une taxe pour une pollution que l'on a pas choisi !
EDF > Le nuclaire qui a vot pour ?
Automobile > qui a dcid qu'il fallait sauver le secteur automobile, et donner plein de sous des contribuables pour que Renault, PSA, ... continue  nous vendre des voitures polluantes ?

Encore, si on disait, "voila, soit vous utiliser tel ou tel produit qui pollue, et vous serez tax en consquence, soit vous utilisez tel autre produit ne polluant pas, et vous n'aurez pas de taxe  payer !" L je dirais (presque) OK !
Mais l ce n'est pas le cas ! On interdit mme, en France, l'utilisation des biocarburants ! 

Cette taxe carbone, n'est  mon sens qu'un moyen de plus qu' trouver l'tat pour traire encore plus les vaches  lait que sont les automobilistes !  ::calim2:: 

Parceque je crois que si srieusement, les gens cessaient d'un seul coup d'utiliser leur vhicule et de n'utiliser que les transports en commun, ceux qui feraient la tronche... c'est le gouvernement ! (et puis Total aussi  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## Olivier.p

> EDF > Le nuclaire qui a vot pour ?
> Automobile > qui a dcid qu'il fallait sauver le secteur automobile, et donner plein de sous des contribuables pour que Renault, PSA, ... continue  nous vendre des voitures polluantes ?


Ben moi je suis pour le nuclaire. tu connais plus efficace ? Certes le recyclage des dchets doit tre travaill...
Pour la voiture pareil,  noter que les constructeurs commencent  construire des voitures non polluantes (ils ont pas le choix aussi).




> Encore, si on disait, "voila, soit vous utiliser tel ou tel produit qui pollue, et vous serez tax en consquence, soit vous utilisez tel autre produit ne polluant pas, et vous n'aurez pas de taxe  payer !" L je dirais (presque) OK !
> Mais l ce n'est pas le cas !


La taxe n'est que sur les objets "polluants" non ? Comment elle marche au fait  ::mouarf::  ?




> On interdit mme, en France, l'utilisation des biocarburants !


J'ai entendu dire (je suis pas sr que ce soit vrai) que les biocarburants ont t interdit car on perdait trop d'espaces "nourrissants" pour crer ces carburants.




> Cette taxe carbone, n'est  mon sens qu'un moyen de plus qu' trouver l'tat pour traire encore plus les vaches  lait que sont les automobilistes !


Ouais +1 ! Dj que y a les radars et leur p***** de zro tolrance ! Le gouvernement a trouv encore le moyen de s'en mettre pleins les fouilles en regardant dans les poches du peuple ! C'est quand ils veulent qu'ils recousent leur propre poche perces !




> Parceque je crois que si srieusement, les gens cessaient d'un seul coup d'utiliser leur vhicule et de n'utiliser que les transports en commun, ceux qui feraient la tronche... c'est le gouvernement ! (et puis Total aussi )


Ouais fin bon moi aussi je ferai la tronche... Dj que ya trop de monde dans le RER le matin, alors si on a plus de voitures en plus  ::aie::

----------


## j.peg

L'ide de la taxe carbone , au dpart, partait du principe pollueur = payeur. 

Mais, comme les plus gros pollueurs sont les entreprises, que les sacro-saints principes du libralisme imposent de ne pas leur rajouter de contraintes, au final les seuls qui vont rellement payer sont les particuliers: enrobs dans des messages pseudo-ecolos de la bande  neuneu on va convaincre les particuliers qu'ils sont responsables de l'tat de la plante:  

- couper le robinet d'eau quand on se lave les dents: ok , pas trop contraignant mais franchement faut que les habitants de Nice conomisent combien pour compenser l'arrosage municipal (qui tourne mme en hiver). Ou les Parisiens, pour compenser le nettoyage  grandes eaux des trottoirs? 

- consommer de l'essence c'est mal! ouh, mchants pollueurs. Mais c'est la faute  qui si aujourd'hui on ne peut pas travailler et habiter au mme endroit? nos grands parents allaient travailler  pieds ou  vlo, on fait comment nous? Les transports en communs ...dsol y'en a pas entre chez moi et le boulot. 

- qui est responsable des bicoques qu'on habite et qui sont des vrais gouffres  dissipation d'nergie: la moiti du chauffage utilis sert  chauffer les moineaux. 

J'aimerais que quelqu'un m'explique la logique de cette taxe sur les particuliers. Par exemple, aujourd'hui, si vous tes chmeur vous ne pouvez pas refuser plus de deux emplois acceptables...Sachant que dornavant, pour le pole emploi, acceptable, c'est mme plus limit au dpartement: a couvre la rgion... le chmeur qui va trouver du Taf  100 ou 200 kms de chez lui (sinon plus d'alloc) on va le taxer plus que le cadre sup qui a les moyens d'habiter prs de son bureau? Il faut tre mobile, donc certaines personnes acceptent de bosser  500 kms de chez eux, ils dmnagent avec femme et enfant(s): on va leur reprocher de faire des Allers-Retours dans leur famille 4 ou 5 fois par an? Ben oui, parce que le train , faut plus y penser , les liaisons sont abandonnes les unes aprs les autres car pas rentables... 

Tout a pour dire qu'au final, c'est encore les plus pauvres qui vont payer la note, les plus riches n'tant impacts qu' la marge: je pense pas que la taxe empchera les footballeurs de faire les cons en Ferrari , mme pour faire 800mtres... 

C'est de l'cologie de pacotille : les vrais solutions sont connues depuis des dcennies, mais aucun pouvoir politique n'a la volont de les faire mettre en oeuvre. 
Comme certains vont ironiser "et c'est quoi tes solutions?", la rfrence en la matire -pour moi- c'est "ecologie et politique" par Andr Gorz/M.Bosquet (c'est un seul mec avec 2 pseudos, pas 2 personnes) qui avait une approche autrement plus construite que Borloo ou le neneu d'Ushuaia.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> J'aimerais que quelqu'un m'explique la logique de cette taxe sur les particuliers.


Permettre  l'tat de compenser la perte d'argent provoquer par la suppression de la taxe professionnelle des entreprises ! 



> Par exemple, aujourd'hui, si vous tes chmeur vous ne pouvez pas refuser plus de deux emplois acceptables...Sachant que dornavant, pour le pole emploi, acceptable, c'est mme plus limit au dpartement: a couvre la rgion... le chmeur qui va trouver du Taf  100 ou 200 kms de chez lui (sinon plus d'alloc) on va le taxer plus que le cadre sup qui a les moyens d'habiter prs de son bureau? Il faut tre mobile, donc certaines personnes acceptent de bosser  500 kms de chez eux, ils dmnagent avec femme et enfant(s): on va leur reprocher de faire des Allers-Retours dans leur famille 4 ou 5 fois par an? Ben oui, parce que le train , faut plus y penser , les liaisons sont abandonnes les unes aprs les autres car pas rentables...


C'est ce qu'on appelle le service public "New Generation" : Plus de Service ! Rien  pter du public !





> C'est de l'cologie de pacotille : les vrais solutions sont connues depuis des dcennies, mais aucun pouvoir politique n'a la volont de les faire mettre en oeuvre. 
> Comme certains vont ironiser "et c'est quoi tes solutions?", la rfrence en la matire -pour moi- c'est "ecologie et politique" par Andr Gorz/M.Bosquet (c'est un seul mec avec 2 pseudos, pas 2 personnes) qui avait une approche autrement plus construite que Borloo ou le neneu d'Ushuaia.


Toi non plus t'aime pas le pseudo ecolo de TF1 qui se paie des voyages sur toute la plante en ... Jet Priv (non polluant, je suppose  ::aie:: )

----------


## Marco46

Dans la version propose par Jancovici et son pote conomiste (dont j'ai plus le nom en tte), une bonne part des recettes doivent repartir dans les poches des gens les plus dmunis. C'est  dire qu'on va leur prendre 100 pour leur donner 120 o les 20 seront censs tre utiliss pour effectuer des travaux du style isolation etc... et le reste doit aller dans des aides massives de l'tat pour promouvoir les mtiers permettant de raliser des conomies d'chelles massives.

Enlever a de la taxe carbone la vide de tout son sens. Ceci dit c'est gnralement se que font les politiques. En peu comme l'Europe quoi, oui  l'Europe mais pas celle l  ::):

----------


## fanning

Oua n'empche c'est fort ce que je lis, on a l'impression, d'couter john lennon pendant pendant sa priode contre le pouvoir de nixon o il avait dclar:




> Il faudrais qu'on fasse sortir tous les mecs de prison, et qu'on y mette les tous les juges pendant trois jours pour voir ce que cel fait d'y tre.


Nan mais franchement l on parle d'une taxe carbone et sa finit sur un discours marxiste, c'est fort sa.

Sinon concernant cette dernire en fait elle ne va servir qu' remplacer la taxe professionelle, mais par contre certains secteurs d'activits seront durement touchs en raison de leur type de transport, je parle ici des PL.

Et en plus elle concernerais aussi EDF, et beh, moi qui en avait ral le bol de l'augmentation du prix d'1/4 baie dans un data, alors l sa sera rien  cot des augmentations rcurentes de prix de Global Switch

----------

